# Dressed To Kill



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Yesterday was day #8 of the youth javelina hunt. Several days of hunting had resulted in multiple stalks and one miss.

There was also a basketball game on the schedule, which meant it was also a dress-up day (Coaches orders). Kids get to show some pride!

15 minutes before the bus was due, Dad notices some javelina out back. Quick decision was made to try and make the best of an opportunity, with a promise to take him to school if he missed the bus. (Coach is pretty strict about being on time)

Another stalk was made with this one being successful! Range of 21 yards, one shot, and a javelina running less than 40 yards after the shot made for a proud parents!

As promised he got a ride to school from Mom while Dad got to deal with the gutting/skinning/hanging of the carcass.(every minute worthwhile)

Bow is an older model Bear Ultralight he received from his brother-in law, arrows-Carbon Express with 100 grain Torrid broad-head.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

You guys just made memories. Without the explanation, it would have been fun guessing how it came to be just from the pic. Congrats. Good trick with the stick and string. I'm betting dad got the greatest thrill. Now to dine like kings.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats ! That is one happy young man!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats., thanks for sharing, one fine meal there.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Now that's hunting in style. Must be his lucky tie he is wearing, if not it is now. Congrats to your son.


----------

